# Please help--Saratoga Springs Resort



## karenvit (Oct 4, 2008)

We are going to Saratoga Springs Resort with my elderly mother-in-law in a few days--is there any area that we should request--thanks so much.

Karen


----------



## dvc_john (Oct 4, 2008)

It really depends on your priorities.

Congress Park (4 buildings) has a great view of Downtown Disney and the lake. It also has a great leisure pool.

The Springs (3 buildings) is the closest to the main pool / restaurant area.

The Grandstand (4 buildings) is also fairly close to the main pool area, and has a nice leisure pool also. This is the newest section.

The Paddocks (5 buildings) is a bit of a walk to the main pool area. This area has a small leisure pool, and surrounds a lake area with a boardwalk across the lake to the main pool area. 

Carousel (2 buildings) is the furthest away from everything. It's the 2nd newest section (after Grandstand). I would only want to stay here if I really wanted to be in a quiet area away from everything.

All sections have a bus stop nearby. All buildings are the same layout. All buildings have 2 elevators.


----------



## karenvit (Oct 4, 2008)

Wow--thanks for all of the wonderful information--do you know if you can see any of the fireworks from any of these buildings--thanks so much.

Karen


----------



## tomandrobin (Oct 5, 2008)

To add to the above post, the first two buildings at Grand Stand are very convienent to the lobby/restuarant and near the first bus stop.

There are no fireworks to see from Saratoga, except on New Years Eve and July 4th, when DTD has fireworks.


----------



## spiceycat (Oct 6, 2008)

from congress park could see one night wishes far off the balcony - was at the top (4th or 5th floor)

the stops are Grandstand, Carousel, Paddock, Congress park, Springs.

so if you want to go to CH area (gym, spa, gift shop, snack bar, restuarant) - then you just get on a bus (unless you are at Springs or Grandstand). (also don't get on the DTD bus it goes a different way)

springs is the last stop.

to get back just walk over to Grandstand. (except Congress Park it is a little further to walk to this but only a little)


----------

